# alge gone I'm amazed



## BIGSSS (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this, I'm about 7 months into my new cichlid 75 gal tank. the first couple months no alge then I added a current sattelite lamp, more fish and more ornaments. All of a sudden I began to see large blooms of alge and I was constently cleaning it from ornaments and glass. Well I'm really not now , nor do I think ever over feeding fish. So in an effort to cut down on alge I cut down to lights on 5 hours a day and I bought one, about 3 to 4 inch 'rainbow" alge eater. Well for the first couple weeks the alge eater rarely moved and I really didn't notice any change in alge growth. The last week i've noticed he's moving around the tank. Tonight I looked at my tank and it was like magic, without cleaning it, almost all the alge disappeared from everything even off the substrate. Can it be that this drastic sudden difference is all do to one large alge eater ?? I'm amazed, and happy !! Oh I also have 3 clown loache in my tank would they eat alge ??


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Depending on what kind of alge, you will get a bloom in a new tank (usally brown alge) and then have it suddenly disapear as the tank matures. But I'm sure your alge eater helped.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had quite a bit of brown algae forming on my rocks. A couple months ago I put a 3" BN pleco in the tank. The next day, there were "tracks" through the algae where the pleco had been feeding. 48 hours after introducing her, there was no sign of algae, and there hasn't been any since.


----------

